
Australian Census 2016: Error messages abound - amboar
http://www.smh.com.au/national/census-2016-error-messages-abound-when-trying-to-complete-census-online-20160809-gqop0g.html
======
benjaminjt
Confirmation from the ABS after denying any issues for over an hour:
[https://twitter.com/ABSCensus/status/762961251764805633](https://twitter.com/ABSCensus/status/762961251764805633)

------
danieltillett
Why did they have to boast that they could handle the traffic? Stay silent and
if things crash then you can always claim you were caught unaware - open your
mouth and you look like an idiot.

